# [BOOT] Single boot

## Tony Clifton

Bonjour,

comme je n'utilise que linux sur mon pc, j'aimerais savoir si on peut se passer d'un bootloader du type lilo ou grub. Existe-t-il un truc plus simple pour démarrer mon linux, surtout que curieusement, grub met un certain temps avant de m'afficher son menu.

Merci.

----------

## bivittatus

Je n'utilise que Gentoo aussi sur mon PC, mais je me sers quand même grub. Je ne me suis jamais posé la question de savoir si c'était une nécessité ou non, mais ne serait-ce que pour le fait d'avoir deux kernels dispo, c'est à mon goût plus simple (quand je compile un nouveau kernel, je peux toujours booter très simplement sur l'ancien si ça merdouille).

C'est peut-être faisable autrement, mais de la sorte, c'est pratique!

Par contre, pour l'affichage de grub qui tarde...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Desintegr

GRUB est installé sur quel type de partition et qu'elle est la taille de cette partition ?

----------

## Untux

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comme je n'utilise que linux sur mon pc, j'aimerais savoir si on peut se passer d'un bootloader du type lilo ou grub. Existe-t-il un truc plus simple pour démarrer mon linux

 

Non ! Même pour du « mono-boot », il faut un bootloader. Le bios du PC est incapable de déterminer lui même l'emplacement du noyau à charger. Il est juste capable de « transférer » le contrôle au programme installé dans le MBR (Master Boot Record) du premier disque et c'est ce dernier, le bootloader, qui permet ensuite de charger le noyau, où qu'il se trouve... En gros hein !

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...surtout que curieusement, grub met un certain temps avant de m'afficher son menu.

 

... C'est peut-être parce qu'il y a un CD dans le lecteur et que le bios est réglé pour booter sur le CD en priorité ? Ou alors, le bios fait une série de tests que tu peux probablement désactiver ?

Edit: Ou ou où.Last edited by Untux on Fri Mar 14, 2008 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Tu peut désactiver totalement l'affichage du menu grub.

Y'a syslinux qui est réputé plus "basique" et est souvent utilisé par les LiveCD

Le noyau 2.4 pouvait "s'auto-booter" sur disquette (je ne sait pas pour les autres types de média) mais cette fonctionnalité a été supprimée dans le 2.6.

----------

## nonas

J'ai remarquer que Grub était plus long à s'afficher si j'avais pas de lecteur de disquette dans la machine (même en ayant désactivé celui-ci dans le bios), du coup j'en ai remis un vieux.

----------

## ghoti

 *nonas wrote:*   

> J'ai remarquer que Grub était plus long à s'afficher si j'avais pas de lecteur de disquette dans la machine

 

En principe, ça n'a rien à voir avec grub : comme dit plus haut, grub démarre à partir du MBR mais il faut que le BIOS lui donne la main ...

Essaie éventuellement avec LILO. Si tu as le même problème, c'est que ton bios est pourri (ou mal réglé  :Wink: )

Dans le bios, vérifie surtout la priorité pour le boot : mets le DD en tête de liste !

Si tu as besoin de booter sur une disquette, un CDROM ou une clé USB, les bios actuels permettent de sélectionner le périphérique de boot à la volée (touche F8 chez moi) ...

----------

## Tony Clifton

En fait il met presque 10 secondes à charger :

dans un premier temps j'ai le message "GRUB loading stage machin" pendant 5 secondes

et après un please wait... pendant 5 autres secondes puis il m'affiche enfin le menu.

Mais ça doit venir de mon proc ou de ma carte mère, ils marchent très bien en 32bits mais lorsque j'avais essayé de l'installer en 64 bits c'était le festival :

_ temps de compilation bcp plus long qu'en 32 bits mais curieursement ça c'était plutôt bien passé

_ le clavier qui m'affiche trois fois la lettre lorsque je tape sur une touche (non je n'ai pas le doigt lent !)

_ et un peu de freeze avec tout ça

Mais pour l'instant ça ne me gêne pas trop, je reste sur mon D920 j'me prendrais un core 2 duo quand j'en aurais l'envie (ils sont quand même vachement impressionnant niveau temps de compilation : 7h de compilation pour openoffice sur mon D920 en 32 bits contre 3h sur mon portable (core 2 duo 7XXX) en 64 bits, je sais pas si le 64bits y est pour quelque chose, mais ça me plait bien).

----------

## CryoGen

Une maj du bios m'a accellerer le temps de chargement de grub de façon significative...

----------

## Desintegr

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> En fait il met presque 10 secondes à charger :
> 
> dans un premier temps j'ai le message "GRUB loading stage machin" pendant 5 secondes
> 
> et après un please wait... pendant 5 autres secondes puis il m'affiche enfin le menu.

 

/boot ne serait-il pas sur une partition ReiserFS ?

----------

## Tony Clifton

oui, c'est bien du reiserfs. Mais j'avais de l'XFS avant et le problème était le même. Et sur mon portable ça charge rapidement en reiserfs. Mais j'vais quand même faire des tests aujourd'hui pour vérifier tout ça, merçi.

----------

## Desintegr

Le démarrage est très rapide chez moi sur du XFS.

Avec ReiserFS, j'avais de très long démarrages (comme toi) après un mauvais arrêt du système.

Vérifie que tes partitions soient bien démontées correctement avant l'arrêt du système.

----------

## polytan

Je ne me souviens plus de la source, mais pour /boot, depuis que je suis sous gentoo, j'ai toujours mis du ext2.

Après, cela vient peut être de l'habitude  :Smile: 

Quoique, j'ai eu une période reiserfs, puis reiser4 puis retour sur reiserfs et maintenant tout ext3 (sauf toujours ext2 pour le /boot)

Fais quand même attention quand tu vire ton /boot pour le mettre en ext2. (si tu as peur (et c'est normal, moi aussi à ta place) tu peux faire un /boot provisoire en ext2 à la place de ton swap, voir si ca marche et ensuite passer le /boot reiser en ext2.)

Dans tous les cas, réinstalles bien grub là où il faut  :Smile: 

Bonne compilation

----------

## Tony Clifton

J'ai testé en passant ma partition /boot en ext2 (plus une mise à jour complète du système  :Smile: ) mais ça n'améliore pas le chargement de grub  :Sad: . Mais rien de grave, ça ne me dérange pas trop.

----------

## El_Goretto

Même syndrôme du grub lent, ça a commencé quand j'ai passé ma gentoo d'un AthlonXP à un Core2 (même chose sur 2 cartes-mères complètement différentes). /boot a toujours été en ext2 chez moi.

----------

## polytan

Avez-vous un lecteur de disquettes ?

----------

## Tanki

moi j'en ai pas et ça met quand meme dix plombes à charger

mon /boot n'est pas à part

il est en reiserFS et c'est tout lent

je me tate presque à passer sous lilo ne serait ce que pour voir s'il s'est amélioré depuis 10 ans que je l'ai pas utilisé

si en plus il prend en compte une resol supérieure au 320x240 ça sera supair paske la, grub sur un 22", ça fait désordre...   :Confused: 

c'est marrant (ou pas, hein) mais ces derniers temps j'ai l'impression que Grub cristallise un bon nombre de critiques pas forcement sympa

sans compter que la v 2 est attendue depuis au moins aussi longtemps que DNF

----------

